# Beginner friendly club in Brighton?



## Cambie (31 Jan 2015)

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend a beginner friendly road club in Brighton? 

I'm interested in road rides 10+ miles and building distance with time. 

Any guidance much appreciated. 
Cheers.


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Paging @User13710 and @rich p.


TMN may be more help. I just ride with friends - those that I have left at least!


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2015)

Cambie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a beginner friendly road club in Brighton?
> 
> ...


Actually, a young friend of mine has started riding from the Velo Café on The Level which would be suitable Cambie

http://www.velo-cafe.co.uk/rides/


----------



## Cambie (31 Jan 2015)

The Velo is a mile from me so I'll give that a try. 

Thanks all.


----------



## Cambie (2 Feb 2015)

Update.
I emailed Brighton Mitre and explained my lack of experience and I recieved a very warm reply inviting me to one of their monthly "Come and try it" rides. I will definitely take them up on this offer either this or next month


----------



## Cambie (2 Mar 2015)

Didn't make last month's Tryi it Ride due to illness. Going this Saturday. I'll report back my experience.


----------



## e-rider (2 Mar 2015)

Cambie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a beginner friendly road club in Brighton?
> 
> ...


I'm not from the Brighton area so can't help, however, having been a member of numerous cycling clubs over the last 25 years, I can say that 'beginner friendly' clubs are quite rare! Good luck. People will usually start talking to you after about 12 months.


----------



## screenman (2 Mar 2015)

e-rider said:


> I'm not from the Brighton area so can't help, however, having been a member of numerous cycling clubs over the last 25 years, I can say that 'beginner friendly' clubs are quite rare! Good luck. People will usually start talking to you after about 12 months.



Having been a member of clubs for a lot longer than that my experience is the opposite. Most cycling clubs have members of all abilities, we have plenty who would struggle to do 10 miles at 5mph, but they are very friendly people.

Mind you we have had a few people join who did not try to fit in and maybe should not have joined any club.


----------



## Cambie (8 Mar 2015)

Well I had a great time with Brighton Mitre on a try it ride. Very welcoming and lots of encouragement. Highly recommended.


----------



## screenman (8 Mar 2015)

User13710 said:


> Not enough detail Cambie! How far? How fast? How many people in the group? All blokes or some women?



How can he know? There were 30 other club rides that day by members of the club's. Mind you having written all that and re-read your question he will be able to answer it.


----------



## Cambie (8 Mar 2015)

User13710 said:


> Not enough detail Cambie! How far? How fast? How many people in the group? All blokes or some women?



Haha. Ok, so the CATI (Come And Try it) is approx 30 miles. There was myself and a lady. There were 5 club members. Average was 14mph. 

There was a split in the group and I was with 3 lads that got geographically challenged. We never met up with the others and so went on our own route of 39 miles. It was run at my pace and the distance decision was all left to me.


----------



## Cambie (17 May 2015)

Update. 
I have been on a couple of these beginner rides now. They have had varying numbers from 3(plus leaders) to 13(plus leaders) and have all been great fun, well lead and completely welcoming. 

If you are considering joining a club for the first time I urge you to find one that offers a Try It ride and have a go. 
Happy riding.


----------

